# 2 Monitore und alte Spiele



## RedBrain (19. Juli 2009)

Moin,

ich habe mir vorher überlegt, dass mein Idee ist, alte Spiele auf 2 Monitore zu betreiben.

Doch, die Systemanforderungen zwischen Original und Dual Screen sind viel anders. Das heißt, dass mehr Rechenleistung benötigt wird. 3D-Spiele kommt auf der Liste, als Ausnahme ist das Spiel Age of Wonders, der kein 3D-Spiel ist!*

Inhaltverzeichnis:

1. Systeminformation
2. Wie kann ich mein Desktop erweitern
3. Getestete Spiele
3. Eingeschränkte Spiele
4. Fazit

**Systeminformation:
*​ 
*CPU:* AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ "Brisbane" 2x 2,60 Ghz
*BOARD:* GigaByte GA-M56S-S3 mit nForce 560 Chipsatz
*RAM:* 2x 2048 DDR2-800 RAM von GeIL (Dual Channel aktiv)
*GPU:* Gainward HD4670 512MB GDDR3 (@PCI-e x16) Catalyst 9.6
*AUDIO:* Realtek ALC888

*LCD:* 19" Fujitsu Siemens Computer L19-2SD max. 1280x1024 bei 75Hz DVI-D
*CRT:* 17" Fujitsu Siemens Computer C777 max. 1280x1024 bei 60Hz D-SUB

*OS:* Windows XP Home Edition SP3

*Nager:* Revoltec LIGHTMOUSE PRECISION USB
*Brotkasten:* Logitech Pro 310 Keyboard PS2

*Wie kann ich mein Desktop erweitern?

**ATi Catalyst Control Center:*​

Die Bilder und Texte kommen noch.​ 
*Getestete Spiele:*​ 
*1. Age of Wonders 1.36*

Es ist ein Rundenstrategie-Spiel, entwickelt wurde von Triumph Studios.
Für mehr Informationen kannst du mich anklicken.

Da Age of Wonders ein gutes Spiel ist, fange ich hier zuerst an!

*Originale Systemanforderungen (Mininum):*
166Mhz CPU
32MB RAM
350MB HDD
4fach CD-Laufwerk
2MB V-Ram (bei 640x480)

*Dual-Screen Systemaforderungen:*
mind. 1,5 Ghz CPU oder schneller
128MB Grafikkarte oder schneller


[Bild 1]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Age of Wonders Setup hat alle Auflösungen aufgelistet, es kann losgehen!


[Bild 2]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hauptmenü ist nicht gestreckt sondern durch mehr Sicht erweitert. 

[Bild 3]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr könnt feststellen, dass im Spiel mehr Übersicht als 19" Monitor habt. Um nerviges Scrollen zu vermeiden. Außerdem hast du mehrere Städte im Überblick, die Gefahr frühzeitig erkennen und vieles mehr. 

*BENCHMARK:*
Kein Benchmark wegen DirectDRAW.

*Stabilität und Leistung:*
Ich finde kein Absturzfehler und co. Das Spiel läuft einwandfrei und ist Stabil!

Mit Radeon 9500 Pro (128MB DDR) sieht etwas langsam aus. Darum habe ich die Dual Screen Systemanforderungen umgeschrieben. Wer eine 256MB Grafikkarte oder schneller hat, dann soll das Spiel schneller laufen.


*2. Rollcage

**Fehlgeschlagen*​*
3. World Racing

**INAKTIV*​*
4. NICE 2 King Size

**Fehlgeschlagen*​*
5. Rollcage Stage 2

**INAKTIV*​*
6. NFS Underground 2

**INAKTIV*​*
7. GTA 3

 **INAKTIV*​*
8. FIFA Football 2002

**INAKTIV*​*
9. Need for Speed Porsche*

*INAKTIV*​

*10....*




*Eingeschränkte Spiele und Benchmarks:*​
*1. Battlefield 1942
Grund: *Ganz klar, dass das Spiel nur maximal 1280x960 hat.
*
2. Half-Life
Grund: *1600x1200, doch kein Widescreen...
*
3. GL Excess* (OpenGL Benchmark)
*Grund: *Der Programm hat kein Widescreen-Auflösung. Maximale Auflösung beträgt 1856x1392.

*4. Rollcage*
*Grund:* max. 1280x1024, das ist so in der Vergangenheit. 

*5. NICE 2 King Size*
*Grund:* Es sind Widescreen Auflösung drinne, aber bis maximal 1600x1200 (kein 1680x1050!).


*Fazit:
*

​





Wer Grammatik oder Rechtschreibfehler findet, können wir nachbessern.

Mein Thread ist noch nicht final, wird noch weiter bearbeitet!

Greetz RedBrain

*EDIT:* Am Wochenende geht es weiter.


----------



## RedBrain (28. Juli 2009)

@mod oder admin

bitte diese thread löschen. thx


----------

